# All Digests for Newsletter 2990



## Guest (10 mo ago)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Mar 29, 2022

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

Charity Shop Find
Answer The Following Crochet/Knit Question:
Help with identifying stitch pattern, please
Ukrainian Pattern designers
Starry Nights pattern
Looking for a pattern
knit afghan
*User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials*

How to attach new skein on doubled strands...
Seeking Written Directions for Marsh Pattern
How to join slippery yarns
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

Sunny end of March
Knitables Panda bear
Bunnie girl
Crocheted tunic top
The Cuff And Leg.....
Mittens.
CODA movie. Oscar 2022 Best Picture
For the Ukraine (C)
*Machine Knitting*

Found this resource on Pintrest
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

Prayer Request
Different journey
Knovice Knitter's Knutty Knotebook
Beware of scam email EMMA from HOBBI
"Do you Love me?" the Contours
Flooding Woodburn, Northern Rivers NSW.
Reggie continues to settle in )
QWERTY the True History and myths debunked
Words of Wisdom: (Some smiles to start the week)
Montana Monday Mutterings
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 10th December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 3rd December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 11th March, 2022
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

Sold - A shawl for sale #1 (supporting Ukrainian refugees in Poland)
FS - V- Necked Sweater
5 Skeins of Brunswick Heatherblend Yarn -Sold
Ready for Easter.
Two Quick Knit Books. Sold
*Links and Resources*

Spring Flowers by Golden Lucy Crafts (C)
Venla by Kristel Nyberg k
Riverine Tee for Women, XS-6X (K)
Chicory Tank and Cardigan for Women, XXS-6X (K)
Grab and Go Clutch (C)
Bastille Tee for Women, XS-6X (K)
*Pattern Requests*

Miscarriage Blankets K and C
Knitting pattern
*Other Crafts*

If you got one of these...
Wire and Pearl crocheted necklace


----------

